# Osciloscopio por labview



## Adrian (May 9, 2006)

Hola a todos, necesito ayuda para crear un osciloscopio con filtros para ruido hecho por Labview, y tambien como puedo meter señales, por medio de la entrada del microfono, les agradesco de antemano... ops:

muchas gracias a los que me colaboraron,  por que ya resdolvi el problema...


----------



## VichoT (May 28, 2006)

holas. una consulta deevs hacer todo el osciloscopio incluyendo el control del TRC ó puedes usar un viejo televisor como base ???.
BYE!


----------



## Raflex (Jun 5, 2006)

Hola, que version del labview usas? de la version 6.1 en delante ya viene un subinstrumento para utilizar las entradas de la tarjeta de sonido, lo unico que debes hacer es poner a capturar datos ya sea de la entrada de linea o de microfono y mandarlos a una gráfica, todo esto dentro del ciclo while para que continuamente este leyendo datos. Debes tener cuidado con las señales de entrada, y que no son de voltajes altos (por lo general maxiomo 3 volts) asi que debes hacer un acondicionador de señal.

Para la parte del filtro hay un toolbox que puede generar filtros FIR facilmente, si no sabes como calcular los coeficientes del filtro utiliza el filter design tool de MatLab. Saludos


----------

